# ~Some Tipz For Ur New ~*vicious*~ Miui Mu$Ic Player...



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying, i was going to post this into the vicious thread but those threads have become chat rooms...I hope I can be of more use to people here...This tutorial is written specifically about the 11-17 built, I will do my best to specify the minimal discrepancies between the two (and they very well could be kernel based)....Oh, not to shamelessly plug but just in case anyone wonders, (hey why does this punk act like he knows someting about audio) Well i have a deep history in it, my families business has been restoration of 1960s tube amps for guitars as well as retro stereos and vinyl, so I grew up as the son of an audiophile...I am an audio producer/Audio theory major at columbia university and you can peep a VERY small sampling of the electronic music im working on at http://soundcloud.co...ateur_creampies...Anyways back to the point
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1. Either the galnet release or this new imo 5.1 kernel is so loud when set to max volume its possible to get clipping it will be very noticable crunchy distortion that can/will damage your headphones/speakers so if you notice it just bring the volume down a bit and you should be good







(The Non 11-17/Pre 5.1 releases did not seem to have this issue in my experience...)

2.A lot of the Miui music player settings cause instability, ive been battling with this since the old ibolt releases...these are the settings ive found to cause the least number of crashes

-Auto download album art -off Although this seems like a nice feature, miuis database refers back to something chinese that confuses cat power for catcatdolls and although its funny it gets irritating after a while, especially when its wasting resources (player pro has better support for auto download of albums fyi)

-Auto download lyrics -off although this is slightly more accurate unless you LOVE this feature there is no point in working your cpu extra

-use embedded album art -off I just left this one off because they even say under it "may cause errors"

and the most INTEGRAL SETTING TO KEEP OFF

*Store last position -off!!!!!!!!!*
I have no proof of this but i suspect it has to do with the headphones (un/re)registeringwhen you are walking around and the headphones getting registered on and off? All i know is I got so many more issues from miui music player when I had this setting, since turning it off it has acted up rarely if at all, especially on my testing of the new galnet/vicious port...so far no FC's at All!

Spectogram...Its your choice I personally keep it off because whats the point of draining more battery and cpu when you are most likely just setting a song up and switching the screen off or at least leaving the music app...the spectogram still displays in all of its glory (seriously it does look friggen cool) on your lockscreen regardless...

This has been my experience, if anyone has any other tips or suggestions please add them...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If this was useful, thank me! If I broke a rule report me. If this post sucked then cry to your mother about it because nerds dont have girlfriends.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Let me preface this by saying, i was going to post this into the vicious thread but those threads have become chat rooms...I hope I can be of more use to people here...This tutorial is written specifically about the Galnet built, I will do my best to specify the minimal discrepancies between the two (and they very well could be kernel based)....Oh, not to shamelessly plug but just in case anyone wonders, (hey why does this punk act like he knows someting about audio) Well i have a deep history in it, my families business has been restoration of 1960s tube amps for guitars as well as retro stereos and vinyl, so I grew up as the son of an audiophile...I am an audio producer/Audio theory major at columbia university and you can peep a VERY small sampling of the electronic music im working on at http://soundcloud.co...ateur_creampies...Anyways back to the point
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 1. Either the galnet release or this new imo 5.1 kernel is so loud when set to max volume its possible to get clipping it will be very noticable crunchy distortion that can/will damage your headphones/speakers so if you notice it just bring the volume down a bit and you should be good
> ...


I notice it fc a lot when I'm using the widget but it could be just a coincidence

rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh yeah I would reccomend against using the widget whatsoever.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Only time I have issues with the Widget is if I skip songs rapidly, fcs my launcher, but its not a vicious specific issue happened on my Inc2 and my fathers fascinate


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Using the widget now..no crashes, this new kernel/release is louder than sense.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## fierygunhand (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't speak for the other bugs, but the clipping is not due to the volume being too high. Even at low volumes, the clipping is audible. I think it's an EQ issue in the rom somewhere. It is also bass heavy and it sounds like some of the highs are boosted as well.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

fierygunhand said:


> I can't speak for the other bugs, but the clipping is not due to the volume being too high. Even at low volumes, the clipping is audible. I think it's an EQ issue in the rom somewhere. It is also bass heavy and it sounds like some of the highs are boosted as well.


Miui player is default set to have boosted highs and lows, if u enter the equalizer on the player and you turn it to "off" it should solve ur issue.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## fierygunhand (Nov 16, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Miui player is default set to have boosted highs and lows, if u enter the equalizer on the player and you turn it to "off" it should solve ur issue.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


I'm actually using PowerAmp with the EQ flat rather than the built in player. They both have the same issue, so I'm assuming it's the rom. Oh well.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

have you tried flashing another kernel? Im currently doing a new sensory deprivation project, otherwise id try...it does seem like imos 5.1 has different audio properties though.


----------



## fierygunhand (Nov 16, 2011)

nocoast said:


> have you tried flashing another kernel? Im currently doing a new sensory deprivation project, otherwise id try...it does seem like imos 5.1 has different audio properties though.


 I haven't tried that. I'll give it a shot though. Gotta make these FLACs sound good again!


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it possible there's some EQ going on at the ROM level somehow? This is becoming the main thing that keeps me from using MIUI fully.


----------

